# First 200k



## Norry1 (24 Nov 2011)

On Saturday my 2 brothers and I all did our longest ride ever and I can now strike through the 200k in my signature.

We had good weather considering the time of year - and it all went fine 

I guess I need to look at a 300k in the New Year. Any suggestions?

Martin


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2011)

for you !

 1 for each of the brothers !

Can't help with a 300  , though - the only one I have done  (and failed this year  ) is the Snow Roads. It goes up rather a lot ....


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2011)

I'm not sure if I've done 300km or not, the last time I might have been close to it was the Dumb run but my garmin batteries went flat


----------



## arallsopp (25 Nov 2011)

Well done, Norry. That's an excellent achievement. Very impressed!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2011)

Well done Martin!

How about a 150 miler as a step between 200k (124 miles) and 300k (186 miles)? (Mind you, it would be tempting just to add the extra 36 miles to get the 300 done, wouldn't it!)

I've had a quick look on the Audax site and I reckon the Heart of England 300 would be _ideal_ for you!


----------



## Norry1 (25 Nov 2011)

Thanks. Colin, that looks like a good one. 

I also fancy doing a Fixed 100 miler if anyone is interested.

Martin


----------



## Nozzer (25 Nov 2011)

As 1 of the said brothers that did the 200k, i would rather slam my tackle in the patio than do 300k!!
It went fine for the two slim brothers, i on the other hand found it tough, although i did finish!
Im more suited to 100k!!


----------



## Norry1 (28 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done Martin!
> 
> How about a 150 miler as a step between 200k (124 miles) and 300k (186 miles)? (Mind you, it would be tempting just to add the extra 36 miles to get the 300 done, wouldn't it!)
> 
> I've had a quick look on the Audax site and I reckon the Heart of England 300 would be _ideal_ for you!


 

Colin, I've entered this event now 

Martin


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Colin, I've entered this event now
> 
> Martin


I'm glad to have spotted it for you!

I'll probably tackle a 300 one day when I'm fit again but I'd want to have done at least 2 or 3 comfortably sub-10 hour 200s first.


----------



## Banjo (4 Dec 2011)

I have been considering a 300 for next year and this one was recommended to me as well as good for a first time 300. Still a bit undecided at the moment , need to mull over if I really want to go that far.

Apparently theres a hall you can sleep in if you travel the night before, I think I would be lashing out a bit more for a band b or something then maybe grab some kip in the hall afterwards before driving home.

Colin, if I had to do some comfortable sub 10 hour 200s first I would never do a 300. I struggle to do sub 11 hours I think I will have to try and improve a bit between now and April.


----------



## PpPete (4 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad to have spotted it for you!
> 
> I'll probably tackle a 300 one day when I'm fit again but I'd want to have done at least 2 or 3 comfortably sub-10 hour 200s first.


 
I'd never broken 11-1/2 hours for a 200, but came in just under 15 hours on my first 300 last year (The Rough Diamond for anyone that fancies it)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2011)

Banjo said:


> Colin, if I had to do some comfortable sub 10 hour 200s first I would never do a 300. I struggle to do sub 11 hours I think I will have to try and improve a bit between now and April.


I did _The Other Fleet Moss Randonee_ in 10 hours in 2006 but have lost a lot of that fitness now, so I was thinking in terms of getting back to that level, and then a bit quicker to make a 300 doable in daylight.



PpPete said:


> I'd never broken 11-1/2 hours for a 200, but came in just under 15 hours on my first 300 last year (The Rough Diamond for anyone that fancies it)


Well done! (But it seems odd that you rode quicker in a 300 than in your 200s, unless they were much hillier?)


----------

